# The Trout aqnd Mr. Fish



## Captain Ahab (Nov 12, 2007)

Got up early Sunday morning (11/11/07) and meet up with Mr. Fish for some trouting and traveling. We opted to head north to the Lehigh Valley to test the waters of the Little Lehigh and the Jordan. At out first stop I had a real nice trout follow my offering without a hit, this was a precursor of things to come.

We worked our way down the stream and found a nice pod of trout holding in an eddy area. We could see three palominos and several other large trout along with the normal assortment of smaller fish. Again, I had a large trout chase my lure and not take it. The palominos also chased (half heartedly) several times without a hit. We move on after giving these fish a good shot.

At the next area Mr. Fish managed to hook on fish after we both got "waked' by several. He switched off the jerk bait and got this trout to hit an inline spinner that he jigged off the bottom, drop and stop style:






We hiked much further downstream and Mr. Fish nails another in a tunnel:






Back up stream to hit the spots from the other side and Mike gets a few more on a Rappala countdown crank.

Here is a rainbow under the bridge:





And some browns:













We moved to the Jordan to explore a stretch that I recently obtained access. Nothing there but some monster suckers, but it sue looked like some nice water. Tried another stretch on the Jordan and I hooked a nice brown trout that popped off at my feet. Mike tried to grab it but it spooked and took off before he could give it the squeeze.

Finished off the day trying another area of the Little Lehigh, but crowds of joggers (including two young men, holding hands, who took a little too much interest in Mikes fishing abilities) and dogs in the water prevented any possibility of catching fish. 

Nice day out and I am looking forward to the next trip when I get to catch the fish and Mike becomes the photographer


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 12, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a nice day.......except for being eyeballed by the lovebirds, lol.


----------



## Jim (Nov 12, 2007)

As I was reading this report I was going to rib you about no pictures with you in them...the last line of your report saved you! :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 12, 2007)

My trout skills are lacking!


----------



## Nickk (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice report! And it's good to hear that Mike has a fan club :lol: 


Mr. Fish, take compliments where ever you can get them!


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 12, 2007)

Very nice report you two. Dave you know those trout keep turning away from your lures because they know its hooked to bass tackle and you are just gonna haul them in....Or did you breakdown and buy a trout rod? Nice job catching fish Mike and great photos Dave. Weirdo runners are still not as bad as bagpipes, thats all I gotta say. Keep up the cold weather fishing. I have been hitting the connestoga 3 or 4 times a week for a few hours and can't catch anything. Ill be home next wed till sunday, we should hit something up.


----------



## little anth (Nov 12, 2007)

nice job guys sounds like fun


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 12, 2007)

If it wasn't for the stockies, I myself would have had a bad day. I still can't believe we didn't catch any natives. Still a good day out though.


----------



## Nickk (Nov 13, 2007)

mr.fish said:


> If it wasn't for the stockies, I myself would have had a bad day. I still can't believe we didn't catch any natives. Still a good day out though.



do the stockers have clipped fins?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 13, 2007)

Nickk said:


> mr.fish said:
> 
> 
> > If it wasn't for the stockies, I myself would have had a bad day. I still can't believe we didn't catch any natives. Still a good day out though.
> ...



Yeah, there fins are usually worn down and there colors are not as bright. They look kinda retarded next to a "wild" trout


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 13, 2007)

nice report and good pics.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice trout. Do those fight well? The only trout around my part of the SC are in the tailwaters of Lake Murray where the water comes from the bottom of the dam and is cold enough to support stocked trout. The water isn't cold enough for them to reproduce but its still cool to catch them even if they're not native. Thats some good eatin if you didn't let em go


----------

